# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  avviso di accertamento su immobili errati

## pipelly

Ad una persona è stato notificato un avviso di accertamento per TARSU anni 2006 - 2010 su un immobile che non è di sua proprietà o da lui utilizzato in alcun modo. Ha presentato autotutela al comune che non si è degnato di rispondere. Nel predisporre adeso il ricorso alla commissione tributaria è sufficiente che dichiari di non essere il debitore della somma in quanto non ha la proprietà o l'uso dell'immobile o devo far produrre anche le prove di quanto dichiara? 
E nel caso di specie che prove dovrei far produrre?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ad una persona è stato notificato un avviso di accertamento per TARSU anni 2006 - 2010 su un immobile che non è di sua proprietà o da lui utilizzato in alcun modo. Ha presentato autotutela al comune che non si è degnato di rispondere. Nel predisporre adeso il ricorso alla commissione tributaria è sufficiente che dichiari di non essere il debitore della somma in quanto non ha la proprietà o l'uso dell'immobile o devo far produrre anche le prove di quanto dichiara? 
> E nel caso di specie che prove dovrei far produrre?

  Ho avuto un caso analogo; la prova che abbiamo fornito è stata la dichiarazione di un notaio che dichiarava che il ricorrente risultava essere proprietario di immobili diversi da quello di cui all'atto di accertamento.

----------


## pipelly

Grazie Danilo, ma la prova è necessaria? Con la sola dichiarazione del contribuente si corre il rischio di perdere la cusa per mancanza di prove?

----------


## LANNA

> Grazie Danilo, ma la prova è necessaria? Con la sola dichiarazione del contribuente si corre il rischio di perdere la cusa per mancanza di prove?

  Ma dalla visura catastale l'immobile risulta? Da dove avrebbe preso i dati l'ufficio Tarsu? Forse in tal caso può bastare un atto notorio fatto al Comune è più economico del notaio.

----------


## pipelly

Ho fatto fare al catasto l'elenco degli immobili posseduti dal soggetto ed ovviamente in questo elenco non ci sono gli immobili oggetto della richiesta.
In più ho chiesto di fare una visura per gli immobili incriminati per dimostrare che non sono di proprietà del soggetto, non so se si può fare per questioni di privacy.
In ogni caso con il primo elenco riesco a dimostare che non sono di proprietà. 
Però leggendo i soggetti passivi tarsu ci sono anche coloro che occupano in altro modo gli immobili, come posso dimostrare che non sono occupati dal mio cliente?
Io spero che basti la dimostrazione di non proprietà, per altro non saprei come e cosa dimostare.
Che ne pensate'

----------


## LANNA

> Ho fatto fare al catasto l'elenco degli immobili posseduti dal soggetto ed ovviamente in questo elenco non ci sono gli immobili oggetto della richiesta.
> In più ho chiesto di fare una visura per gli immobili incriminati per dimostrare che non sono di proprietà del soggetto, non so se si può fare per questioni di privacy.
> In ogni caso con il primo elenco riesco a dimostare che non sono di proprietà. 
> Però leggendo i soggetti passivi tarsu ci sono anche coloro che occupano in altro modo gli immobili, come posso dimostrare che non sono occupati dal mio cliente?
> Io spero che basti la dimostrazione di non proprietà, per altro non saprei come e cosa dimostare.
> Che ne pensate'

  Penso sia il caso di verificare a chi sono intestati gli immobili incriminati, al catasto ci sono varie incongruenze, ad una mia cliente non risultava più un appartamento, volatilizzato, poi dopo accurate ricerche abbiamo ottenuto una visura catastale dove risulta agganciato l'immobile alla proprietaria ma non c'è il codice fiscale. Nel fare la ricerca con Entratel mettendo il codice fiscale non risultava, andando al catasto e indicando nome e cognome risultava.
Questo per dirti che, a mio parere, è il caso di fare prima tutti i possibili controlli al catasto. Ma di questo immobile il tuo cliente non ne sa proprio nulla? Lo aveva locato o in comodato negli anni dal 2006 al 2010?
Da un po' di tempo accadono cose strane con gli immobili...compaiono all'insaputa dei proprietari  :Big Grin:

----------


## pipelly

Il mio cliente è mio suocero !!!!!
Non sa nulla di questi immobili, non sono certamente di sua proprietà, secondo il mio parere poichè deve pagare realmente la tarsu su un altro  immobile è stata emesso l'avviso di accertamento ma hanno specificato un immobile errato.
Di certo con l'immobile indicato in avviso di accertamento non ha mai avuto nulla a che fare.

----------


## LANNA

> Il mio cliente è mio suocero !!!!!
> Non sa nulla di questi immobili, non sono certamente di sua proprietà, secondo il mio parere poichè deve pagare realmente la tarsu su un altro  immobile è stata emesso l'avviso di accertamento ma hanno specificato un immobile errato.
> Di certo con l'immobile indicato in avviso di accertamento non ha mai avuto nulla a che fare.

  Sembra una cosa così ovvia e vedi quanti problemi che causa, ora devi fare ricorso e preoccuparti di dimostrare che non è proprietario di questi immobili.
Avrebbe dovuto risolversi tutto con l'autotutela.
Perchè non provi ad andare all'ufficio TARSU e chiedi a loro da dove hanno preso i dati che collegano tuo suocero all'immobile?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie Danilo, ma la prova è necessaria? Con la sola dichiarazione del contribuente si corre il rischio di perdere la cusa per mancanza di prove?

  la prova è necessaria, come sempre. 
Potresti anche provare con la sola dichiarazione del contribuente, ma al 99% il Giudice ti chiederà un altro documento.

----------


## pipelly

> Sembra una cosa così ovvia e vedi quanti problemi che causa, ora devi fare ricorso e preoccuparti di dimostrare che non è proprietario di questi immobili.
> Avrebbe dovuto risolversi tutto con l'autotutela.
> Perchè non provi ad andare all'ufficio TARSU e chiedi a loro da dove hanno preso i dati che collegano tuo suocero all'immobile?

  Ci ho provato, hanno detto ( a voce ) che i tempi tecnci per rispondere vanno oltre la scadenza dei 60 giorni dell'avviso e mi hanno consigliato il ricorso !!!
Questo perchè le commissioni tributarie compensano sempre !!!!!

----------


## pipelly

> la prova è necessaria, come sempre. 
> Potresti anche provare con la sola dichiarazione del contribuente, ma al 99% il Giudice ti chiederà un altro documento.

  
Ho interpellato un geometra che segue pratiche catastali, leggendo l'avviso di accertamento il comune cita: viste le planimetrie catastali fornite dall'agenzia del territorio di xxxx sezione 111 foglio 222 sub 25 si accerta la violazione dell'art. 70 D. Lgs 507/93 ( denuncia tarsu ).
Ora il geometra ha fatto le visure degli immobili indicati prelevandole dalle stesse fonti del comune cioè l'agenzia del territorio e puntualmente risultano intestati ad altre persone e un sub è addirittura insesistente. Il geometra sostiene che le visure sono una prova valida anche perchè sono le stesse utilizzate dal comune per emettere l'avviso. ( Non si capisce come sia possibile se non chiaramente imputando tale situazione ad una svista dell'impegato ).
Cosa ne pensi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho interpellato un geometra che segue pratiche catastali, leggendo l'avviso di accertamento il comune cita: viste le planimetrie catastali fornite dall'agenzia del territorio di xxxx sezione 111 foglio 222 sub 25 si accerta la violazione dell'art. 70 D. Lgs 507/93 ( denuncia tarsu ).
> Ora il geometra ha fatto le visure degli immobili indicati prelevandole dalle stesse fonti del comune cioè l'agenzia del territorio e puntualmente risultano intestati ad altre persone e un sub è addirittura insesistente. Il geometra sostiene che le visure sono una prova valida anche perchè sono le stesse utilizzate dal comune per emettere l'avviso. ( Non si capisce come sia possibile se non chiaramente imputando tale situazione ad una svista dell'impegato ).
> Cosa ne pensi?

  Potrebbe bastare.
Ma quanto vuole il notaio per una attestazione come ti ho detto io? Se è un amico, direi poco, o forse nulla.

----------


## fabioalessandro

basta portare visura del proprio immobile e copia dei pagamenti della tarsu dell'immobile dove veramente si vive
non si può pagare 2 tarsu  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> basta portare visura del proprio immobile e copia dei pagamenti della tarsu dell'immobile dove veramente si vive
> non si può pagare 2 tarsu

  Non si possono pagare 2 tarsu? Cioè se ho due immobili abitativi pago la tarsu su uno solo?  :Confused:

----------


## fabioalessandro

se uno abita in un solo immobile non può pagarlo su un altro
è una tassa non imposta
al massimo può pagare solo sullo stagionale in misura dei mesi vacanzieri (beati loro)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> se uno abita in un solo immobile non può pagarlo su un altro
> è una tassa non imposta
> al massimo può pagare solo sullo stagionale in misura dei mesi vacanzieri (beati loro)

  Ammetto la mia ignoranza in tema di Tarsu (alla faccia ndi chi dice che non sbaglio mai.... :Big Grin:  ): questa è una cosa che mi viene nuovissima !

----------


## LANNA

> se uno abita in un solo immobile non può pagarlo su un altro
> è una tassa non imposta
> al massimo può pagare solo sullo stagionale in misura dei mesi vacanzieri (beati loro)

  Magari fosse così, per quello che ne so io si paga la tarsu su ogni immobile di proprietà, a meno che non sia locato (in questo caso la paga l'inquilino), ma se si posseggono 2 case, una è l'abitazione e l'altra a disposizione o sfitta, il comune manda l'avviso con il pagamento per i due immobili. Lo stesso se ho casa e ufficio, due appartamenti diversi, pago la tarsu per entrambi, purtroppo con una notevole maggiorazione per lo studio  :Mad:

----------


## LANNA

> ].....è una tassa non imposta[/B]....

  A mio avviso è una imposta mascherata da tassa  :Frown:

----------


## Cherie

La Tarsu si paga, a prescindere dal fatto se ci si abita o meno. 
Sono esonerati dal pagamento della Tarsu quegli immobili privi di mobili (scusate il gioco di parole). Se il proprietario della casa dichiara che nessuno vi abita e che è priva di arredamento, il Comune la mette in esonero. Occhio a dichiarare il vero, che poi il Comune può fare dei controlli.... 
Riguardo al caso di apertura del topic, oltre alla visura di tutti gli immobili di proprietà del suocero, i farei una visura storica delle particelle di cui è stata richiesta la Tarsu. Infatti, se da quelle lui non risulta essere mai stato proprietario dovrà essere l'ufficio comunale a giustificare a quale titolo è dovuta la tarsi (residenza, locazione, comodato....).

----------


## fabioalessandro

no scusate non voglio entrare in polemica ma non sono d'accordo
la tassa non è un' imposta
occorre la sinallagamicità cioè un servizio erogato dall'ente a fronte di un pagamento di un corrispettivo per il servizio ricevuto
quindi se non si gode del servizio non si paga la tassa
i regolamenti posso prevedere i mobili le utenze ecc ecc
ma solo al fine di derimere eventuali ricorsi
oppure posso capire per gli stagionali ma solo in funzione dei messi effettivamente utilizzati
ma se si paga su una abitazione in una città non si può pagare in un'altra sempre che non abbiate il dono dell'ubiquità  :Big Grin:  a quel punto pure se costa pagare conviene sempre

----------


## LANNA

> ...[B[SIZE="3"]]occorre la sinallagamicità cioè un servizio erogato dall'ente a fronte di un pagamento di un corrispettivo per il servizio ricevuto
> quindi se non si gode del servizio non si paga la tassa[/SIZE][/B]

  Magari fosse così  :Frown: 
Io voglio pagare...e purtroppo pago, ma in quanto a servizi ricevuti avrei tanto da dire...ricordati che vivo a Napoli.
Parlando del mio ufficio: per un cestino scarso di carta a settimana pago un botto di TARSU, secondo il tuo ragionamento (che ovviamente segue la legge) io per quello che pago usufruirei di maggiori servizi rispetto ad altri??
Non voglio entrare in polemica, so che tu in teoria hai ragione, purtroppo la legge è questa, ma in pratica penso di avere mooooolta più ragione io.
Ecco perchè parlo di imposta mascherata da tassa.
Si dovrebbe, a questo punto mettere un'unica tariffa uguale per tutti, perchè gli uffici devono pagare più degli altri?? Per i servizi ricevuti? Mi spiegate quali sono? La pulizia delle strade? Sono le stesse strade che percorro io, la casalinga, il pensionato ecc.ecc. ma io pago di più!
Perdonatemi lo sfogo, ma è una questione che proprio non tollero  :Mad: 
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

ok lanna tu hai ragione 
verissimo che è un'imposta mascherata da tassa
però il caso evidenziato è diverso
li si parla di 2 immobili di cui uno non è proprietario
poi nel merito delle tariffe e dei servizi ricevuti tu abitando a napoli potresti parlarne e parlarne (per un cambio pavia/napoli ci sto!!!!!! :Big Grin: ) 
io parlo a livello accademico 
poi se vogliamo mettere carne sul fuoco io ci sto
oddio sto andando contro una mia tesi....sarà la nebbia che offusca il mio cervello  :EEK!: 
c'è una sentenza della corte di cassazione o regionale non ricordo, che dice che tutti sono tenuti a pagare anche quando smaltiscono in proprio perchè la tassa deve essere vista nella globalità cioè serve a coprire le spese della comunità nella sua interezza indipendentemente dal uso effettivo

----------


## LANNA

> ok lanna tu hai ragione 
> verissimo che è un'imposta mascherata da tassa
> però il caso evidenziato è diverso
> li si parla di 2 immobili di cui uno non è proprietario
> poi nel merito delle tariffe e dei servizi ricevuti tu abitando a napoli potresti parlarne e parlarne (per un cambio pavia/napoli ci sto!!!!!!) 
> io parlo a livello accademico 
> poi se vogliamo mettere carne sul fuoco io ci sto
> oddio sto andando contro una mia tesi....sarà la nebbia che offusca il mio cervello 
> c'è una sentenza della corte di cassazione o regionale non ricordo, che dice che tutti sono tenuti a pagare anche quando smaltiscono in proprio perchè la tassa deve essere vista nella globalità cioè serve a coprire le spese della comunità nella sua interezza indipendentemente dal uso effettivo

  Il mio discorso andava al di fuori della domanda iniziale, assolutamente non c'entrava nulla, ma quando hai detto quelle cose, non ci ho visto più  :Smile: 
A maggior ragione per quanto da te riportato sulla sentenza della cassazione, mi domando ancora, perchè due pesi e due misure? Va pagata, ok, la si paga, ma tutti nella stessa misura.
ciao  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Parlando del mio ufficio: per un cestino scarso di carta a settimana pago un botto di TARSU,

  A questo punto, io incrementerei la produzione di rifiuti appositamente: almeno se li guadagnano !!  :Big Grin:   (ridiamo, che vuoi fare?)

----------


## fabioalessandro

in primis non hai risposto alla mia domanda  :Mad: 
scambio pavia - napoli!!!!!!!! 
per le diversità tra studio e casa ti dico che (nei comuni al nord anche se è sempre la stessa società a2a di brescia che gestisce afragola o meglio che gestiva)
gli studi hanno un costo di smaltimento maggiore rispetto alle abitazioni (parlo del costo che paga l'ente alla società di smaltimento)
carta e inchiostro costano più di umido e indifferenziato
per non parlare del toner (che andrebbe smaltito a parte nelle isole ecologiche)
ecco perchè costano in più

----------


## LANNA

> in primis non hai risposto alla mia domanda 
> scambio pavia - napoli!!!!!!!! 
> per le diversità tra studio e casa ti dico che (nei comuni al nord anche se è sempre la stessa società a2a di brescia che gestisce afragola o meglio che gestiva)
> gli studi hanno un costo di smaltimento maggiore rispetto alle abitazioni (parlo del costo che paga l'ente alla società di smaltimento)
> carta e inchiostro costano più di umido e indifferenziato
> per non parlare del toner (che andrebbe smaltito a parte nelle isole ecologiche)
> ecco perchè costano in più

  Scambio Pavia - Napoli non so, non conosco Pavia.
Carta e inchiostro costano più di umido e indifferenziato dici? La carta la riciclo negli appositi cassonetti bianchi che hanno messo in ogni palazzo, e il toner ovviamente non lo butto nell'indifferenziata, siamo matti?
Le bottiglie di plastica le metto negli appositi cassonetti....dimmi tu?

----------


## fabioalessandro

si ma poi la tua ottima raccolta differenziata (la facessero tutti come te  :Smile: )
cmq deve essere portata nei centri di smaltimento e i toner in altri
quindi anche questo ha un costo per l'ente
considera che per legge il gettito tarsu non può essere inferiore/superiore del 5% del costo effettivo pagato dall'ente

----------

